# Quarter panel inner brace question



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

After way too many years, I'm finally making progress again on restoring my 69 hardtop. I'm in the process of replacing the passenger-side quarter panel. Could someone enlighten me on the foam/adhesive that was used to connect the inner brace to the back side of the panel? On my car at least, the stuff seems to be some sort of black adhesive foam.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi. I found the same stuff on the inside of my heater box to the kick panel area. Weird stuff and hard to clean off. I have no idea what it was, but I'll see if my body guy knows and get back to you.
Linda


----------

